# [i9505 ROMs] WORKING ON M919



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

The i9505 shares the same processor and these ROMs will work on our device. Please note that you should flash a kernel specific to our device after flashing the ROM.

i9505 ROMS

OMEGA ROM
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2253528

WANAMLITE ROM
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2283194

BOBCAT ROM
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2299087

ROOTBOX ROM
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2297534

AOKP CARBON
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2302120

will add more as they are confirmed working...

KERNELS FOR THE M919

http://rootzwiki.com...nel-collection/


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

RESERVED


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

That omega rom looks good. We can use them no APN tricks? Just flash the room then our dedicated kernel? Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

mike216 said:


> That omega rom looks good. We can use them no APN tricks? Just flash the room then our dedicated kernel? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


I just updated the APN thread with a condensed list of the information to enter in the APN menu.


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

That was fast. Have you tried it?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------

